# 4CRS Black Friday Sale - 15-50% Off!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*Join us for our 2012 Black Friday Sale, going on all weekend, November 23rd thru 25th!*

* 
15-50% OFF STORE WIDE ON ALL IN-STOCK ITEMS* INCLUDING:​ * 

 15% Off all in-stock Stand Up Paddle Boards
 20-30% Off all 2012 Whitewater Kayaks
 15-25% Off all Touring & Rec Kayaks
 20% Off all PFDs, River Apparel, Camping Gear, and more.
 50% Off all casual clothing, swimwear and footwear.

​ * 10% off pre-season special orders for 2013 model boats or boards.*

Now is your chance to get the boat or board you want at a pre-season discount price. Delivery times will vary depending on manufacturer, but most boats or boards will arrive before March.​ 
Doors open at 9am on Black Friday! Can’t make it? Give us a call at 1-800-426-7637. See you at the sale!
​ _ * In store offer excludes 2013 model boats. Please contact us for special pricing on 2013 floor model boats. *

For more info, check out http://riversports.com/site/events
_​


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

The sale is on thru Sunday. Stop by or give us a call!


----------

